# Toddlers who dislike spicy food 'racist'



## Furretsu (Jul 12, 2008)

* Toddlers who turn their noses up at spicy food from overseas could be branded    racists by a Government-sponsored agency.*


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...ho-dislike-spicy-food-racist,-say-report.html


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 12, 2008)

Hey! You posted a picture of a white guy! What, I suppose in _your_ perfect world EVERYONE'S white, huh?


----------



## Erika (Jul 12, 2008)

*Urge to cry, as I am a minority in the states* T~T


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 12, 2008)

*Idiot Government-sponsored agency being stupid, and ruining little kids lives! Read all about it!*



> "No racist incident should be ignored. When there is a clear racist incident, it is necessary to be specific in condemning the action."


Uh, yeah. Let me tell you how much I hate fatty American food.

GASP! I'm a F***ing racist! 

I'll also tell you that I hate eating poop. 

D:<


----------



## spaekle (Jul 12, 2008)

> It advises nursery teachers to be on the alert for childish abuse such as: "blackie", "Pakis", "those people" or "they smell".


Apparently thinking people smell unpleasant is racist now, too! :D


----------



## Proto_Fan (Jul 12, 2008)

^ And not knowing people's names. 8D


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 12, 2008)

*facebuzzsaw*

Not liking Chinese food =/= not liking Chinese people.


----------



## Timmy (Jul 12, 2008)

lol

That's very silly. :(


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jul 12, 2008)

Oh my F*cking god... Stretched Racism is already big at our school. Trust me, the world is going to hell.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jul 12, 2008)

What the fuck?! That's the one thing I can say about this...


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 12, 2008)

*facepalm*

This belongs in Insanity.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 12, 2008)

Tim said:
			
		

> That's one paragraph in a 366 page report that says that other signs in addition to this are kids using phrases like "pakis" and "blackie".  And again, the use of the word "could" in "could be branded racists" is another way of saying,"We are making up a possible outcome in the hope you'll not notice the word "could" and believe the conclusion we reached is the actual body of the story, because that's an exciting headline that will get you to buy our publication."


----------



## PK (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow! Thank you! I was so worried my toddler might be racist! Now I know they can be re-educated from an early age. :D


----------



## Altmer (Jul 12, 2008)

Silly Americans, conformity galore.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 12, 2008)

Yes, thank you so much, Government. We love living in your warped, crappy, stupid, PC world gone mad.  Please, give us more crap like this.

Excuse me while I kill myself.


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 12, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Tim said:
> 
> 
> 
> > That's one paragraph in a 366 page report that says that other signs in addition to this are kids using phrases like "pakis" and "blackie". And again, the use of the word "could" in "could be branded racists" is another way of saying,"We are making up a possible outcome in the hope you'll not notice the word "could" and believe the conclusion we reached is the actual body of the story, because that's an exciting headline that will get you to buy our publication."


Agreed.


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 12, 2008)

Altmer said:


> Silly Americans, conformity galore.


It's the UK.


----------



## Minish (Jul 12, 2008)

While I think overstretched racism is better than understretched racism, and I can see how you could *get* racist situations from things like this... it's still going a biiit too far.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 12, 2008)

Cirrus said:


> While I think overstretched racism is better than understretched racism, and I can see how you could *get* racist situations from things like this... it's still going a biiit too far.


Exactly. Maybe, just _maybe_, people all like different foods, and it has to do with the _flavour_ of the food, not its nationality...

This kind of crap ticks me off.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 12, 2008)

*headdesks* Retarded retarded retarded retarded retarded...

Seriously. How does not liking food equate to racism? HOW


----------



## Twilight Dragon (Jul 12, 2008)

*facepalm*


----------



## Altmer (Jul 12, 2008)

Zora of Termina said:


> *headdesks* Retarded retarded retarded retarded retarded...
> 
> Seriously. How does not liking food equate to racism? HOW


check the source of origin and you'll see you can safely ignore this kind of bleat

you guys should all get a shit radar or something lol to filter out unnecessary shit from your life


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 12, 2008)

Altmer said:


> you guys should all get a shit radar or something lol to filter out unnecessary shit from your life


But that would give us less to rant about... =/


----------



## Ivana (Jul 12, 2008)

How are these government people going to _un_-racist these children?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jul 13, 2008)

What. The. Fuck.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 13, 2008)

I love it when people don't read threads/news articles and continue to act outraged even though the real thing isn't as sensational as the title would make you believe.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 13, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I love it when people don't read threads/news articles and continue to act outraged even though the real thing isn't as sensational as the title would make you believe.


this and you better read this post before you go all prepubescent on the thread again


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jul 13, 2008)

The thing is, (No offence meant here whatsoever, sorry if this offends) If a white person calls a black person something racist, everything goes haywire, ooh racist this, ooh racist that. But if a black person says something racist to a white person, then the white person can't do a thing about it, 'cause that would be taken as racist. The planet is going to hell in a picnic basket.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 13, 2008)

Kai said:


> The thing is, (No offence meant here whatsoever, sorry if this offends) If a white person calls a black person something racist, everything goes haywire, ooh racist this, ooh racist that. But if a black person says something racist to a white person, then the white person can't do a thing about it, 'cause that would be taken as racist. The planet is going to hell in a picnic basket.


welcome to a truth of roman times


----------



## nyuu (Jul 13, 2008)

Dragon_night said:


> *Idiot Government-sponsored agency being stupid, and ruining little kids lives! Read all about it!*
> 
> Uh, yeah. Let me tell you how much I hate fatty American food.
> 
> ...


You're a horrible horrible person D:



Kai said:


> The thing is, (No offence meant here whatsoever, sorry if this offends) If a white person calls a black person something racist, everything goes haywire, ooh racist this, ooh racist that. But if a black person says something racist to a white person, then the white person can't do a thing about it, 'cause that would be taken as racist. The planet is going to hell in a picnic basket.


sadly, that's true.



Zora of Termina said:


> *headdesks* Retarded retarded retarded retarded retarded...
> 
> Seriously. How does not liking food equate to racism? HOW


because /the government/ says so



Ivana said:


> How are these government people going to _un_-racist these children?


hit them with anti-hate sticks until they realize that their kiddie ways of "not liking some things" will not be tolerated in this tolerant accepting world

pulling a few choice comments from the article because these people may have made my day


> 'Today we mourn the passing of a beloved old friend, Common Sense, who has been with us for many years. No one knows for sure how old he was, since his birth records were long ago lost in bureaucratic red tape. He will be remembered as having cultivated such valuable lessons as:
> 
> Knowing when to come in out of the rain; why the early bird gets the worm; Life isn't always fair; and maybe it was my fault.
> 
> ...





> Children don't like spicy foods.
> How ridiculous! To label and stigmatize 3 year olds shows the mentality of the play leader is about the same maturity level.
> What an insecure and conflicting world this presents.


I don't see it. Kids' tongues are more sensitive and less developed. spicy foods or tastes the kid isn't used to /will not be enjoyable to most kids/ what a shock!


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 13, 2008)

Agree with Vladmir, opaltiger, and this mysterious "Tim" fellow.

This is much ado about nothing.


----------



## ZimD (Jul 13, 2008)

... Wow. All I can say is wow.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 13, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> Agree with Vladmir, opaltiger, and this mysterious "Tim" fellow.
> 
> This is much ado about nothing.


This thread is solid proof people MANY HUMAN BEINGS THAT FREQUENT THIS FORUM don't read anything else except the OP.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 13, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> This thread is solid proof people don't read anything else except the OP.


i'm sad you don't count me as a person


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 13, 2008)

Altmer said:


> i'm sad you don't count me as a person


You are a postman, you are superhuman


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 13, 2008)

Fluffy Clouds said:


> This is the most retarded story I've heard ever since I heard that not being married makes your life shorter (note that isn't true.)
> 
> *facepalmheaddesk*


aarrghhh


----------



## Fluffy Clouds (Jul 13, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> aarrghhh


Hey, I deleted the post before you posted, you know. :/


----------



## XS-Nitrogen (Jul 14, 2008)

The word "racist" is getting stretched way too far now. For years now I've been waiting for the day that massive drama starts over over somebody turning down a date or something equally retarded (IE: "He won't date me because I'm black/hispanic/asian/fat/don't like his car/a transvestite/addicted to heroin/a convicted child molester/his mother's husband's father's mother in law's great-great-uncle's granddaugher's cousin/etc."). It's to the point now where you can't have an opinion without being labeled as racist or discriminatory. Whatever happened to free speech/expression? Whatever happened to _personal opinion_? I mean, I don't like seafood, or McDonalds, but I don't hate people who eat seafood or McDonalds. But according to this, I could very well be labeled as discriminatory for it. It's kind of stupid in my opinion. ...oh, I said the word "stupid." I must be discriminating against people of a lower intelligence than my own. I'm a terrible human being. I am sorry.

Pardon the sarcasm, you guys. I've seen this kind of stuff coming for quite awhile now, so I shouldn't really be surprised, but it's still very hard for me to grasp how blatantly stupid some of these things are.

Although, for what it's worth, I love spicy food >_>


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 14, 2008)

Somehow, I find this article stupid. So what, the kid doesn't like spicy food. Neither do I. They're toddlers. Do you know how sensitive their tastebuds are? No wonder they don't like the food.

"Those people", "You smell", how does that have anything to do with the subject? :x


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 14, 2008)

Dewgongeru said:


> "Those people", "You smell", how does that have anything to do with the subject? :x


If you say "You smell" now you're saying all people of his/her nationalities smell.

I'm guessing "Those people" means you're calling someone diffrent or weird or something.


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 14, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> This thread is solid proof people don't read anything else except the OP.


well bless my stars, I think he's right! 

guys, from now on, if you read this post make your next post start with the letter "p".


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 14, 2008)

O.o Wow, I get to actually c/p from another forum I posted in, as they had a thread on the same things:



			
				Myself on CAD Forums said:
			
		

> Blackie - They are little kids. It is understandable. Just teach them that it is bad
> Pakis - Blame the news and parents
> Those People - Um, I even say that when referring to a nearby group of people (mind you, I am not very people minded. But hey, I can pin it on my aspergers! )
> They Smell - What if they literally smell, though?
> Not liking foreign food - They're Toddlers for crying out loud! They tend to either be picky or not picky


Next quote has extra comments that weren't in the original post but added for here bolded :D



			
				Myself on CAD Forums said:
			
		

> Anyways, I heard from a Britain that apparently, in some areas, Baa Baa Black Sheep was changed to Baa Baa Rainbow Sheep due to the song otherwise being racist >.>
> 
> *I think somebody here actually said it (before the forum crash, anyways). Possibly Dannichu. I am not 100% certain, though*
> 
> ...


----------



## Great Aether (Jul 15, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> well bless my stars, I think he's right!
> 
> guys, from now on, if you read this post make your next post start with the letter "p".


Please get off of your high horse and shut the hell up.

I think this whole thing is retarded, though I'm glad its not us Americans for once.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 16, 2008)

Altmer said:


> you guys should all get a shit radar or something lol to filter out unnecessary shit from your life


...frankly I find it difficult to imagine that The Telegraph would make up crap to put on their website and potentially lose the trust of thousands of readers.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 16, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> ...frankly I find it difficult to imagine that The Telegraph would make up crap to put on their website and potentially lose the trust of thousands of readers.


They're not making things up but they're blowing it out of proportion to make it interesting for the public because that's what the media _does_


----------



## Altmer (Jul 16, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> ...frankly I find it difficult to imagine that The Telegraph would make up crap to put on their website and potentially lose the trust of thousands of readers.


frankly, I don't think you know what the word media entails these days!


----------



## Ruby (Jul 16, 2008)

Any newspaper once owned by Conrad Black is trustworthy.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 16, 2008)

Ruby said:


> Any newspaper once owned by Conrad Black is trustworthy.


err it might be right but the media is still sensationalist and biased, that doesn't make a difference. i read my newspaper too and it's generally correct but that doesn't mean you shouldn't always have your crap detector on and look at things critically before you assume it as fact.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 16, 2008)

Altmer said:


> err it might be right but the media is still sensationalist and biased, that doesn't make a difference. i read my newspaper too and it's generally correct but that doesn't mean you shouldn't always have your crap detector on and look at things critically before you assume it as fact.


Though one does assume there is a grain of truth therein.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 16, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Though one does assume there is a grain of truth therein.


Dude there's a grain of truth in pretty much everything unless the person posting has an IQ of what, 50?

It's your job as reader to analyse and look at what is written carefully and critically and look at different sides to evaluate what is going on. This is and will always be important when dealing with any sort of medium, whether it's owned by Conrad Black or not. Humans are prone to making mistakes, whether these are generalisations, wrong interpretations of facts, or other errors; you always need to look twice at something before you assume it as fact.

Of course if it's good, hold on to it. That's fair. But don't just take everything as fact because Person X is trustworthy and said so. That is a grave, grave error.


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 16, 2008)

Altmer said:


> Dude there's a grain of truth in pretty much everything unless the person posting has an IQ of what, 50?


And even then, there is the grain of truth that the writer is an idiot >.>


----------



## Ruby (Jul 16, 2008)

I was being silly, Altmer.   Conrad Black was imprisoned for fraud.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 16, 2008)

Ruby said:


> I was being silly, Altmer.   Conrad Black was imprisoned for fraud.


I don't know Conrad Black anyway.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jul 19, 2008)

How many people here have read something _other_ than the original post?

It was a headline made to grab attention. "Government Agency wants to stop racism from developing in kids" is nowhere near as attractive as "Toddlers who dislike spicy food are racist". Take a look at this topic. What's the only thing people have commented on? :/

The toddler food thing was stupid, but there was a point in the rest of the article. Children ought to be discouraged from using racist words and making sweeping generalizations, particularly harmful ones (it's not like positive generalizations are that great either, but you can't teach that to a kid, can you?). 'They smell' does sound stupid... but I think they meant to say '[insert ethnic group here] smells', only children don't say that. They say 'they smell', just like I said 'they say'.


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 19, 2008)

... said:


> 'They smell' does sound stupid... but I think they meant to say '[insert ethnic group here] smells', only children don't say that. They say 'they smell', just like I said 'they say'.


...Or they don't know the kid's name, and the kid they are talking about hasn't bathed in a while, and as such, literally smells...


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jul 20, 2008)

@Icalasari: Except that apparently, it's not uncommon for kids to refer to vario ethnic groups as 'they' and generalize about them. Besides, if it was one kid, they'd have said "he/she smells".


----------



## Alexi (Jul 21, 2008)

That article makes me want to punch someone in the face.

Anywho, on kids. Toddlers make generalizations all the time; they're toddlers. They can. They're not being racist, it's their simple minds making simple sentences.

Now, if a ten-year-old pointed to a group of Mexicans and said "Those people..." then you might want be cautious. But even ten-year-olds make generalizations like that. Really. They're kids.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jul 21, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> This thread is solid proof people don't read anything else except the OP.


Oh great, added to the list of my other personal problems, the Prime Minister of Russia's Live Journal doesn't think I'm a person.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 21, 2008)

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> Oh great, added to the list of my other personal problems, the Prime Minister of Russia's Live Journal doesn't think I'm a person.


this joke has been executed before
you all know what i mean.

edit: alright, edited original post for better comprehension xoxo


----------



## ethereal_joe (Jul 31, 2008)

...Wow. That's seriously stupid. Preferences relating to food do not equal racisim.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 31, 2008)

why do people keep replying to this thread


----------



## Yarnchu (Aug 1, 2008)

I read the whole thing and article. You guys are being racist now since you say "people only read the opening post." [/sarcasm]

"Vegeta, what does the scouter say about the government's stupidity?"

"ITS OVER 9000!"

[/bad joke]


----------



## Wilcox (Aug 1, 2008)

AAAAAAAAAAAGH
I CAN'T NOT REPLY
HELP ME I'M OUT OF CONTROL


----------



## ChronaMew (Aug 3, 2008)

Racism is searched out for way too much. One time, my friend was trying to make her other friend blink. (I'm not sure why, my friend's just weird like that.) Then this other girl got po'd came by and tried to make my friend blink. When she failed, she said my friend was being racist. o_o


----------

